# ? Home-Network, Server/Client-Einrichtung



## andy82 (21. Jan 2013)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Programmierung-Erfahrung in Front-End bzw. Ein-Arbeitsplatz (Java SE, MySQL, DB4J...). Ich habe vor bei mir zu Hause einzurichten: 1 Datenbank in Server + (<=5) Clients(win, android...)
:lol:
Meine Vorhandene Hardware: DSL+Router Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 6360, 2 Laptop (Win7), android-smartphon.

Welche open-source server + DB für mehr als 1 user zu empfehlen?

Wie liest client die Daten von server (per WLAN, LAN...?).

Welche hardware (falls nötig) braucht man zusätzlich!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Stroker89 (21. Jan 2013)

Was möchtest du denn genau machen? 
Suchst du ein Betriebssystem oder möchtest du eine Serverapplication schreiben? 
Möchtest du Daten von einem Webserver lesen oder soll über Sockets kommuniziert werden?

Bitte um Infos 

Gruß


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jan 2013)

andy82 hat gesagt.:


> Welche open-source server + DB für mehr als 1 user zu empfehlen?



Meinst du open Source oder kostenlos?


DB: MySQL; H2
Server: Beliebige Linux Distributionen: Suse, Ubuntu, Debian ...



andy82 hat gesagt.:


> Wie liest client die Daten von server (per WLAN, LAN...?).



ggf. Wäre noch DLan möglich. Aber das meinst du nicht. 



andy82 hat gesagt.:


> Welche hardware (falls nötig) braucht man zusätzlich!



Eine, die eine MySQL DB starten kann und dein Linux System beherben kann. Afaik wird deine Fritzbox nicht reichen.


----------



## andy82 (21. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Eine, die eine MySQL DB starten kann und dein Linux System beherben kann. Afaik wird deine Fritzbox nicht reichen.



1. Also brauche ich ein Rechner, drin Ubuntu + MySql. Meine Fritz!Box (+ seine USB-Netzwerkspeicher(NAS) ist unbrauchbar). Kann dieser Rechner sowohl gleichzeitig als Server als auch Client benutzen?



Stroker89 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Möchtest du Daten von einem Webserver lesen oder soll über Sockets kommuniziert werden?
> ...


2. Was für Unterschiede (+ Vor-Nachteile) sind es. Da es nur eine kleine Netzwerk ist, die Peformance kann mann ignorieren. verbinde ich Client mit Server per LAN oder WLAN, per http oder wie ?


----------



## Stroker89 (22. Jan 2013)

Achso jetzt hab ich dich verstanden 
Wenn Perfomance "kann man im Notfall" WLAN nehmen, aber in der Regel verbindet man einen Server mit einem Netzwerk immer per Kabel. 

Gruß


----------

